# boolean aus der main übergeben?



## Lector (17. Mrz 2005)

hi
ich will aus der public static void main(String args[]){ eine boolean übergeben... wie kann ich das machen? denn globale variabeln kennt der in der main ja noch nciht
schonmal danke für die hilfe


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mrz 2005)

blupp.
blupp.
Was????


----------



## Lector (17. Mrz 2005)

hehe...also hab folgendes:

```
public static void main(String args[]){
  test f = new test();
  f.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
  boolean ab;
  if( JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(this, "blubb?", "blubb?", JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION ) == 0 ){
    ab = true;
  }else{
    ab = false;
  }
  f.show();
 if( ab ){  
   f.funk( f );
 }
}
```

so nun muss ich auf ab auch aus dem konstruktor zugreifen... wie kann ich das nun übergeben?


----------



## mic_checker (17. Mrz 2005)

Du willst per Kommandozeilenargument bestimmen: ab == true oder false? Na dann übergeb z.B. nen entsprechenden String , guck in args nach und gut is....

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## bambi (17. Mrz 2005)

Du erzeugst "ab" net in der Main, sondern verwendest es als Klassenvariable:

```
public class MyClass
{
boolean ab = true // oder was auch immer

...

public static void main(String args[]){
  test f = new test();
  f.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
  if( JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(this, "blubb?", "blubb?", JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION ) == 0 ){
    f.ab = true;
  }else{
    f.ab = false;
  }
  f.show();
if( f.ab ){ 
   f.funk( f );
}
}
```

Muesste doch so gehen...


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mrz 2005)

Was willst du genau machen? Du erklärst das sehr seltsam.
 Willst du:
 - einer nicht statischen Methode ab übergeben?
 - ab einem Konstruktor mitgeben?
 - den Wert von ab einer nicht statischen Klassenvariablen zuweisen?
 - damit einen Kuchen backen?
Was ist test(Klassen schreibt man groß)? Ist das die Klasse in der main steht?
Wenn du ab dort im Konstruktor mitgeben willst kannst du das Objekt doch einfach später instanzieren  :autsch:
[edit] hehe! 3 Leute machen dir andere Vorschläge weil keiner weiß was du willst  :lol:  [/edit]


----------



## Lector (17. Mrz 2005)

ne... aber bei mir klappt irgendwie nix 
also ich zeig dir mal was ich machen iwll:

```
public test(){
 //hier will ich wissen ob ab true oder false ist...
 boolean ok = false;
 ok = ab;
 if( ok ){
    JOptionPane   A
 }else{
    JOptionPane   B
 }
}
...
public static void main(String args[]){ 
  test f = new test(); 
  f.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE); 
  boolean ab; 
  if( JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(f, "blubb?", "blubb?", JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION ) == 0 ){    //PAne C
    ab = true; 
  }else{ 
    ab = false; 
  } 

  f.show(); 
  if( ab ){  
    f.funk( f ); 
 } 
}
```
das Problem ist nun zusätzlich zu dem mit dem übergeben, dass mein JOptionPane C  erst nach  JOptionPane A bzw B aufgerufen wird...  und ich will A und B eben in abhaengigkeit von C machen...


----------



## Lector (17. Mrz 2005)

> Du erzeugst "ab" net in der Main, sondern verwendest es als Klassenvariable:


das hatte ich zuerst auch probiert aber dann sagt der das er ab nicht finden kann


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mrz 2005)

Mach den Aufruf der OptionPane im Konstruktor!
BTW: Die Formatierung ist echt mies, und show() ist deprecated


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Mrz 2005)

Du musst die JOptionPane vor dem Konstruktor aufrufen, sonst kann das ja gar net gehen. Unde dem Konstruktor das dann eben als Argument übergeben.


```
public test (boolean ab)
```


----------



## Lector (17. Mrz 2005)

wie kann ich den in der main die JOptionPane öffnen... muss ja als erstes argument nen component uebergeben


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mrz 2005)

Mit null!


----------



## Lector (17. Mrz 2005)

ok thx... jetzt klappt wie ich es wollte


----------

